# Container to store ATO water



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

For these who has tiny places behind the stand.
Finally I found today convenient container.

The measurement the CT publishes is wrong. Top is max 7.5" and bottom around 5"
It stores 5,5G of water. I was able to drill side, but very slow and careful.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/iris-hanging-file-folder-3-pk-1428070p.html#.VQzKzY4sqtY

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Way to go! What a brilliant idea!

Next time, check the flyers you get in the mail. Michaels craft supply sends a coupon for 25% or more off a purchase every week. I am sure they would have very similar containers.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Didn't know you were in to scrapbooking. Very nice dude


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Way to go! What a brilliant idea!
> 
> Next time, check the flyers you get in the mail. Michaels craft supply sends a coupon for 25% or more off a purchase every week. I am sure they would have very similar containers.


there will be no next time.  Signed "contract" with the wife. it says no more tanks 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Then this one should be a keeper.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

sig said:


> there will be no next time.  Signed "contract" with the wife. it says no more tanks


Contracts expire at some point or can be renegotiated !


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

What type of plastic is it made of?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

nc208082 said:


> What type of plastic is it made of?


I do not know, but looks like it will hold G. I left it full for howle night and nothing happened. I also run 2 lines of duct tape on the top to prevent expansion. This piece going to work today. will give update in a week.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

